
Xkcd: Trained a Neural Net - denzil_correa
https://xkcd.com/2173/
======
joezydeco
The neural net that mowed my lawn only took 14 years to build and train.

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
And you will be tweaking it and investing in it for at least another 4 and
even when you let it wild on the wide area network instead of just the local
area net you will still be ssh’ing in to check up on it. That is fine, just
don’t do so as root.

------
bromuro
Seriously, how do you handle that big amount of photos ?

------
whalabi
The best kind of correct

